# trying to make my exhaust louder



## 815goat (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys I just install slp loudmouth 1 on my 06 goat I was wondering what type of headers I should get? Also if anyone got any other tips to making my car sound loud as possible im trynna compete with the mustangs n destroy them:shutme


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Long tube headers then add earplugs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Open headers.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Take a screwdriver and punch a hole in the mufflers. That's what I did to my old Buick when I was 16. 




Dad was proud. :rofl:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Take a screwdriver and punch a hole in the mufflers. That's what I did to my old Buick when I was 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kept your mufflers? We hacksawed the pipes and clamped on cheap glass packs.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

815goat said:


> Hey guys I just install slp loudmouth 1 on my 06 goat I was wondering what type of headers I should get? Also if anyone got any other tips to making my car sound loud as possible im trynna compete with the mustangs n destroy them:shutme


What are you guys gna sit next to each other and have a "Rev off" lol.. You don't want to be that guy man..

But if you must just get longtubes and run them open.. Sell the LM1..


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 815goat (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I might put a fart cannon instead


----------

